# Unique Surrealist Paintings



## TheBlackSea (Mar 14, 2014)

These are my original paintings. So, what do you guys think?


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...516.1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.652128008154183&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

It`s almost like....they aren`t there


----------



## TheBlackSea (Mar 14, 2014)

pencils said:


> It`s almost like....they aren`t there


Sorry about that, I guess I published them the wrong way. I already fix it anyway. Hope to hear your comments!


----------

